# MILAN | Corso Como Place | 70m | 21 fl | 21m | 4 fl | T/O



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Corso Como Place*
Milan

design > Lee Polisano (PLP Architecture)
developer > Coima 

Coima, the Italian real estate company, acquired a property in Porta Nuova district with an investment of 160 million euro. The complex comprises two buildings: an high-rise tower and a low-rise building. The tower was built in 1962 and it is close to Piazza Gae Aulenti, Corso Como, Milano Garibaldi station and new Feltrinelli building.

Coima will redevelop the buildings inside and outside. The project was developed by London-based firm PLP Architecture.


























A third new building with plaza and panoramic roof will be built too. A new pedestrian path will connect the complex with the nearby high street retail areas.

















The Landscape Commission already approved the project. Strip-out activities, demolition and excavation works will be completed over the next weeks. 
Construction work is expected to begin in January 2018. When refurbished, the complex will host retail and tertiary activities.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Updates* Demolition work









Pics by Andrea Pace​


----------



## Drewx (Aug 20, 2016)

^^:cheers:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/2018/01/milano-porta-garibaldi-torre-bonnet.html​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Pics by Andrea Pace​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

The project has been renamed *Corso Como Place*.
Italian real estate fund Coima has presented, in a press conference today, the regeneration project by architect Lee Polisano (PLP Architecture).


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Corso Como Place: a crossroads between tradition and change.*



> At one time it was known as the Pirellino, given its vague resemblance to the Pirelli skyscraper, standing in the center of Milan as one of its easily recognizable icons. Then came the abandonment of the tower as well as its surrounding areas, greenery and nearby streets.
> 
> The building in question is on Via Bonnet, surrounded by the new Milan of Piazza Gae Aulenti, from Corso Como, Eataly and Fondazione Feltrinelli & Microsoft House, projects which bring great value to the territory in terms of innovation, economic development and jobs. An iconic and central location which is ready to come back to life through a revolutionary project worthy of its prestigious neighboring buildings.
> 
> ...


http://www.coima.com/_EN/corso-como-place.php​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

full brochure -- http://www.coima.com/img/como-palace/Coima_Bonnet_brochure_doppie.pdf​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Corso Como Place - 360° view* 
link -- https://roundme.com/tour/296917/view/972838​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

https://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/plp-lands-160m-milan-tower-project/5095548.article​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

How the cladding will look like










​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile













































urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dox74/48283365247/in/dateposted/​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Accenture opens its headquarters at Porta Nuova's Corso Como Place.*



> *Italian real estate company Coima informs that Accenture*, a global leader in the professional services sector, *signed a preliminary lease agreement for the entire building A of the Corso Como Place. The high rise corresponds to 78% of the entire project under development.* The remaining 22% relates to building C, currently under construction, and for which are already underway discussions with prospective tenants.
> 
> The multi-annual lease agreement with Accenture has been signed at a 16% premium compared to the ERV (Estimated Rental Value) as per the independent appraisal report as of December 31st, 2018. Such premium is due in large part to the additional surfaces extracted in the design and construction phase and, in second order, to the level of rent per square meter agreed. *The delivery of the building to Accenture is scheduled for 2020.*
> 
> The signing of the lease agreement with Accenture confirms the interest from tenants for "next generation" office properties in the Porta Nuova district. The independent research firm Green Street Advisors puts Porta Nuova among the top European districts for rental and occupancy growth estimating a 10% growth rate for 2019-2021.



https://www.milanofinanza.it/news/coima-res-affitta-corso-como-place-ad-accenture-201907190805063835


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Photo Credit: Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile​


----------



## Herl1966 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sarà un altro complesso commerciale? O un condominio / business center multipiano?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

La torre ospiterà gli uffici di Accenture. Il corpo basso sarà destinato al retail.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile​


----------



## Dianette9090 (Feb 25, 2020)

*Milano*

Looks quite amazing and majestic.

https://www.worthinghouseextensions.co.uk/


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2iZwXzx


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

jude fawley​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Lobby - linear wood panels cover the ceiling and elegantly meet with the De Castelli brass panels.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

"Accenture" sign


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Italian startup Bending Spoons will become tenant of the new low-rise building.

The hi-tech company, award-winning employer and top developer of applications in Europe for the iOS platform with over 385 million downloads and an average of 200,000 new users per day, will have a term of nine years. The 4-floors building, with a rooftop terrace and a height of 21 meters, features a light steel structure and X-Lam laminated wood floors, as well as internal shields featuring wooden slats that can be automatically adjusted according to external lighting conditions allowing for significant energy optimization.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Krcatella​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------

